# Just another problem with 2.6.7 and nvidia... [SOLVED]

## Tankred

I have tried to use the gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7-gentoo) and the latest nvidiadriver ( NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004 ) as said in this forum but everytime i try to startx i only get a black screen.

I am not using the 4kb stack option:

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

syslog shows the following:

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:167

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c02b9a77>] pci_find_subsys+0xc7/0xd0

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c02b9aaf>] pci_find_device+0x2f/0x40

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c02b98f8>] pci_find_slot+0x28/0x50

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e13cb914>] os_pci_init_handle+0x39/0x68 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e126085f>] _nv001243rm+0x1f/0x24 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e13a7115>] _nv000816rm+0x2f5/0x384 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e130f92c>] _nv003801rm+0xd8/0x100 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e13a6c4f>] _nv000809rm+0x2f/0x34 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e1310750>] _nv003816rm+0xf0/0x104 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e13114c7>] _nv000013rm+0x77/0x84 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e1310e6b>] _nv003780rm+0x1df/0x2c8 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e1310c77>] _nv000012rm+0x43/0x58 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e1310c34>] _nv000012rm+0x0/0x58 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e125469c>] _nv001219rm+0xa8/0x124 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e1264eb6>] rm_run_rc_callback+0x36/0x4c [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e13c999b>] nv_kern_rc_timer+0x13/0x37 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<e13c9988>] nv_kern_rc_timer+0x0/0x37 [nvidia]

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c01251f0>] run_timer_softirq+0xb0/0x170

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c012539f>] do_timer+0xdf/0xf0

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c012167d>] __do_softirq+0x7d/0x80

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c01216a6>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c0107ac5>] do_IRQ+0xc5/0xe0

Jun 21 13:07:36 imladris [<c0106068>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

gcc (GCC) 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

Any ideas?

----------

## Tankred

If anybody cares i was able to solve the problem.

It was caused by the ehci_hcd module that was loaded on boot.

Although i don't have any usb 2.0 compliant devices the kernel loaded the module and after not finding any devices the logfile showed the following:

irq 5: nobody cared! 

So it seems the kernel "deactivated" the interrupt after not finding any usb 2.0 devices. Unhappily irq 5 is also used by the nvidia module so the kernel wasn't able to access the graficboard which caused the hardlock.

The following thread helped me solving this problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188410

----------

## gkmac

Whoopee!! Someone has finally tracked down the cause of the nvidia black screen X bug!

I can confirm that removing EHCI (USB 2.0) support from my 2.6.7 kernel is the only way of fixing this issue, along with losing USB 2.0 support.

It seems like a brand new bug in the 2.6.7 kernel. Roll on 2.6.8!

----------

## blueillusion

jeez, why is it that us nforce2 owners get all these crappy bugs

----------

## Shiryou

You got that right, but not only nForce it seems. My nVidia inspiron also suffers

----------

## Joebel

hmmz,

no nforce2 chipset.. p4c800 deluxe motherboard.

gentoo-dev 2.6.7 without usb-ehci neither compiled in nor loaded as a module.

---> IRQ #18.. Nobody Cares

Anyone have an idea? I tried kernels with the following module-combinations: 

- only ohci 

- only uhci 

- ehci and uhci 

- ehci and ohci.. 

Problem persists with Gentoo-dev 2.6.7, while Gentoo-dev 2.6.5-r1 is perfectly allright.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

My NVidia FX is suffering a lot here...

----------

## Tankred

 *Joebel wrote:*   

> hmmz,
> 
> no nforce2 chipset.. p4c800 deluxe motherboard.
> 
> gentoo-dev 2.6.7 without usb-ehci neither compiled in nor loaded as a module.
> ...

 

Try "cat /proc/interrupts" on your shell and take a look which modules are mapped to irq 18.

----------

## Joebel

 *Tankred wrote:*   

>  *Joebel wrote:*   hmmz,
> 
> no nforce2 chipset.. p4c800 deluxe motherboard.
> 
> gentoo-dev 2.6.7 without usb-ehci neither compiled in nor loaded as a module.
> ...

 

Under 2.6.5-r1 (where I can boot into the system):

```

 16:     145358          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd

 18:      12989          0   IO-APIC-level  ide2, ide3, uhci_hcd

 19:         76          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

```

--> it is the uhxi_hcd, and the ide-channels.

accoridng to lspci -v I do need uhci : (prog-if 00 [UHCI]) on several occasions.

hmmz.. IS kernel 2.6.7 just b0rked?

----------

## azote

yes I thinks 2.6.7 sucks...

im getting all kind of weird shit... on my P4-m laptop 

besides that nevida doesnt work when  im compiling something it kills the make program ... with Interrup ..

thats it...

----------

## Mben

iv been using 2.6.7 for awhile and only just last week got the black screen problem. see my posts at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=215506

is there an version that works from just before that time? what could have caused it. i do use usb2 so is there a version that works?

edit:

so i answered my own question through trial and error. development-sources-2.6.8.1 worked for me using nvidia drivers version 1.0.6111

----------

